# maxi hat Geburtstag!



## vierlagig (14 Oktober 2008)

na denn mal alles gute, wa


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstagsfest nach München.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Oktober 2008)

Na dann mal Alles Gute.
Feier schön, im Wirtsgarten

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Homer79 (14 Oktober 2008)

Ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an...

:sm20:


Viele Grüße


----------



## marlob (14 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Solaris (14 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

:icon_cool:


----------



## mst (14 Oktober 2008)

Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!!
:sm20:


----------



## crash (14 Oktober 2008)

ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2008)

:sm20: Da kann ich mir nur anschließen! :sm20:


----------



## edison (14 Oktober 2008)

Prost, feier schön


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2008)

:s12:...Alles Gute.....


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Oktober 2008)

... den bisherigen Glückwünschen schliesse ich mir gerne an ...

:sm20: und alles Gute ...


----------



## Gerhard K (14 Oktober 2008)

:sm19:alles gute


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2008)

Na dann, hoch die Tassen! Alles Gute auch von mir. :sm24:


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2008)

jepp maxi, wünsch dir auch alles gute!


----------



## Kai (14 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (14 Oktober 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen meiner Vorredner(schreiber) an:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## MW (14 Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute !!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Oktober 2008)

hallo,
alles gute, aus dem harz.


----------



## s.leuschke (15 Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute.

MFG Sven


----------



## maxi (18 Oktober 2008)

Danke euch allen 

Mein Geb. war schön und habe ganz viele tolle Geschenke bekommen.
Und auch Socken und Unterhosen von der Mama *lach*

Habe jetzt noch einen dicken Bauch vom vielen Kuchen, Wein und Bier 

Freut mich das ihr an mich denkt,

Danke und Grüsse euch allen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Oktober 2008)

Warst aber lange offline. War das so ne Hammerparty am Geburtstag?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Oktober 2008)

Och du hattest Geburtstag ?????? Das ist mir ganz entgangen.....


Dann noch schnell meinen 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH nachträglich

und alles Gute


----------



## maxi (21 Oktober 2008)

Danke euch beiden.

Ja ich war in letzter Zeit etwas inaktiv. Bei meinen Wohnort ist kein DSL verfügbar und im Job hatte ich vor lauter Arbeit kaum Zeit.

Jetzt ist nun mein Vertrag zuende und ich kann mich endlich beruflich wieder neu orientieren. Ich war ja ned so glücklich die letzte Zeit 

Habe mir so einiges die letzten Wochen angesehen und recht kruzfristig hat sich ein toller und seriöser Job nun angeboten.

Bei den grossen Frirmen krieselt es durch die Wirtschaftskrise ja ganz schön.

Hoffe Ihr habt mich immer dolle vermisst.


----------

